# Any beekepers?



## Henry Svec (Apr 24, 2014)

I am new to this site and love to exchange some ideas of self sufficiency and preparedness. Just trying get into bee keeping and would like to hear from some bee keepers especially in Northern Ontario.
Henry


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have experience keeping bees in central(Northish) Alberta/Saskatchewan. There are a lot of past threads on bees as well if you search. 
Any questions in particular?


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Perfect timing! 

I am actually going with a BeeKeeper to remove a large Hive from an old home. And with all the reading I've done and his guidance I still have a lot of questions that I know will arise.

I've never been so excited to get Honey Bees, so I hope it will all go good.


----------



## Henry Svec (Apr 24, 2014)

When I was much younger (in Europe) we had bees ,but that time we did not have to use all kind of chemicals to protect our bees. Now apparently there are all kinds of diseases and of course all the chemicals used in agriculture that are killing bees all over the world. Fortunately I live deep in the bush far away from farming, only bears are my problem. But when I talk to some bee keepers I am told that it is much harder to keep bees now than it was years ego. So that why I like to hear from bee keepers that leave in similar conditions.
Henry


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Well my bees are in a somewhat isolated, though agricultural area (the land is mostly for cattle so left natural with alfalfa and clover added here and there). I am lucky to have enough property so that I can typically situate the hives in places where they do not have to enter other's land (you can never be sure what they will do). On the land that I typically keep the bees I use no chemicals or even fertilizer (have not for decades), I also do not use chemicals on the bees themselves. I have at times also put bees on other properties where they were likely to wander to other's fields, and where we did use some chemicals.

So after all that I can tell you this; I never saw signs of CCD (colony collapse disorder) or have had to use chemicals to keep my bees alive

At the same time, large scale commercial producers have had their stocks ravaged by these problems, ours and other small, natural apiaries I know of have had just the typical losses (which can vary quite a bit from year to year). So I would say go for it if you are interested, I love bees and think they are a great resource, they work so hard for us.

P.S Keeping the bears out is a REAL concern :gaah: If you start from the beginning with a really good wire fence you might be okay but an electric fencer used in conjunction with the fence will work wonders, even on a bear that has developed a taste for the bees.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Henry Svec said:


> .., only bears are my problem.


Henry, build something like this to keep bears off your hives! Make sure it is large enough to keep the hive from "arm's reach" or add a lot of expanded steel mesh.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I WAS a BK until last summer...got stung on my hand, which in turn got infected all the way up my arm...so swollen I couldn't bend my fingers, wrist, or elbow...the antibiotics I took made me violently ill so that I missed 3 days of work. After that it was buh-bye bees!!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> I WAS a BK until last summer...got stung on my hand, which in turn got infected all the way up my arm...so swollen I couldn't bend my fingers, wrist, or elbow...the antibiotics I took made me violently ill so that I missed 3 days of work. After that it was buh-bye bees!!!


Wow, I have heard of beekeepers becoming allergic on occasion but nothing like that. I know people who have raised for even longer than I (decades) who don't even bother with protective equipment and don't even bat an eye at a sting anymore.

I am curious from a preparedness perspective, (I have an epipen on hand but antibiotics are trickier). 
How allergic were you to stings prior to this (did you swell from a typical sting)?
Did the stinger come out cleanly or was part stuck inside?
Were you or the bees dirty (dusty or wet conditions)?
How did you treat the sting?
Had you ever had an infection before?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Henry Svec (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments and advice. Appreciated.
I had bees just for a while living in southern Ontario (years back) and never used protection working with bees, even as a kid remember being stung by number of bees same time.
Actually I know of people that use bee stings to help them with arthritis pain. Usually in joints. You start with one sting on effected area next day 2stings ,3rd day 3 and so on up to 10 days. I know personally people that would swear that is the only treatment that helped them overcome arthritis.
I found a guy that is willing to sell me 2 bee hives by end of may.(now we still have some snow)
If it goes well that will be just great since I am already living basically self sufficient and independent life.
Henry


----------

